# A not so funny cow story



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 9, 2008)

Our Black Angus, Maggie, had prolapsed, we called Doc ross and he came over. We had her in a holding pen, but she wanted nothing to do with the pinch. There were 3 of us. Vet, me and my husband. The vet gave her s smack on the rear to make her move. She turned around and rammed me 7 times befor  they could get to me. She hit my back with her head, and slammed me up against a steel fenc.e, the side of the barn and  I put my arms wrapped around me and she hit me striaght on. Thi past Novemember I had back surgery with rods, screws and donor bone. April I had another. I still need surgery on the lower part of my neck. I wasn't angry with her...she was in pain.   We had to have her put down....she was a good cow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Kitty,
I was supposed to say that Maggie had a prolapsed *uterus*


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris aka Barney said:
			
		

> Thanks Kitty,
> I was supposed to say that Maggie had a prolapsed *uterus*


I didn't even noticed it wasn't in there. With cattle that is what a prolapse is so I just read it that way.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 9, 2008)

that cow hurt you pretty bad when she turned on you.an started butting an throwing you into the fence.id got a hotshot an put her in the chute.squeezed her down.wash the prolapse off good.shove it back in an sew her up.an turn her out in the corral.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 9, 2008)

Wynedot55
     Eventually the vet did just that. He sewed her back up, but she kept rubbing on the fence and it prolapsed again. He did it one more time and then when her uterus came out for the 3rd time, I called Doc Ross and he helped me  make up my mind to let her go.

     I really get super involved with all the animals here. Years ago I worked for a large and small animal hospital. Our daughter Cori did the same. We were always bringing some critter home that no one else wanted. 

     Well, I better get out of this chair...later!


----------



## ncgnance (Jul 10, 2008)

Man, that's not so funny at all...sorry you lost the cow.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks...
 Maggie was my first cow. We bought her breed. We named her calf Lady McDuff....she was so fancy.... that had to be her name!


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of your cow!  :aww


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 25, 2008)

CowGirl95 said:
			
		

> I am sorry for the loss of your cow!  :aww


Thanks so much. :coolsun


----------



## dairy_girl (Jul 25, 2008)

thats why we have a head lock gate in our vet part of the dairy barn. it makes it so that way the cows cant move and the vet can do his/her job  andbest of all it doesnt hurt them  sorry that you had to put her down and that you had a back engery!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 25, 2008)

We have the head lock thing...she just didn't want to haveanything to do with it. Evenutally they got her in and sewed her up...but as you read in the story she had to be put down. I went to the orthopedic surgeon today. I'm having lots of problems again...I sure hope it's not more surgery.



			
				dairy_girl said:
			
		

> thats why we have a head lock gate in our vet part of the dairy barn. it makes it so that way the cows cant move and the vet can do his/her job  andbest of all it doesnt hurt them  sorry that you had to put her down and that you had a back engery!


----------



## allenacres (Jul 26, 2008)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 26, 2008)

Trust me! It's a constant reminder every day.  



			
				allenacres said:
			
		

> OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 5, 2008)

This is Part 2 of the not so funny cow story.

Well... as you have read in part 1, I'm still having mega back problems. I went to my surgeon Dr. Becker again...he ordered more MRi's and bone scans. That was Friday. I suppose I was his last patient of the day. Over the weekend he and the pilot and her daughter where up in a cessna plane seeing the sights. It crashed near Mt. Baldy killing all three of them. What a loss to the community, to his family and friends and to patients like me. Monday I had the test taken that he ordered, but now I'm waiting to another see another surgeon, and start this process all over again. I need some prayers for my doctors family and for me.  More surgery again.
Thanks Chris 





			
				Chris aka Barney said:
			
		

> Our Black Angus, Maggie, had prolapsed, we called Doc ross and he came over. We had her in a holding pen, but she wanted nothing to do with the pinch. There were 3 of us. Vet, me and my husband. The vet gave her s smack on the rear to make her move. She turned around and rammed me 7 times befor  they could get to me. She hit my back with her head, and slammed me up against a steel fenc.e, the side of the barn and  I put my arms wrapped around me and she hit me striaght on. Thi past Novemember I had back surgery with rods, screws and donor bone. April I had another. I still need surgery on the lower part of my neck. I wasn't angry with her...she was in pain.   We had to have her put down....she was a good cow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope they can work you into another surgen's schedule quickly so you can have the surgery you need.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry to hear that.hope they can get you in to see another surgen.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 5, 2008)

thank you  




			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/Yellowrosebouquet.jpghttp://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/Prayer.jpg
> I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope they can work you into another surgen's schedule quickly so you can have the surgery you need.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you  



			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sorry to hear that.hope they can get you in to see another surgen.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 7, 2008)

update.. Well, I have a neurosurgeon that I will see this coming Tuesday. I had all my test taken again this monday at the hospital. I was there for 6 hours. I had to have 2 shots of morphine so I could lay flat for the tests.  Yikes this is really something. I only hope and pray that my new doctor will  kow what to do for me. Thanks for hearing me out.  _Chris_.  :bouquet


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm glad they got you in to see someone so soon! Hopefully, he/she can do something for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 7, 2008)

I will, thanks so much.


----------



## minirexmainia (Jun 25, 2009)

So Sorry!!!   good luck with your medical things!!  mister cow will be with you the whole time cheering you on with moos.lol
taylor


----------

